# Wed. night meet up?



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I think its what you think, Same place different day.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah whats the point in posting these days? Yall already got your mind made up...It reminds me of high school! Where is this group and that group gonna hang out tonight...Oh well I guess my group of cronies are gonna meet up where we always do on Wednesday nights! Oh and their are no freebies at this place so yall wouldnt be interested!:doh

Seriously where are yall meeting tonight?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What have i done to piss you off Chris?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

im up for wherever.. always enjoy the ff company.. and do miss seeing folks from the west.. tho several of them do come out to the beach and oar house .. sure wish i could have made it to the oval office sat.. 

rich


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing Scott it is all in fun...we are good! I am just always confused on this Wed. night meetup...after Sams we all talked about it changing every week...There are many Westsiders and GS/OB folks that keep quiet and dont argue the point...Anyway We could have a meetup all our own but we like seeing you guys too! Its a compromise so to speak.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i just dont like driving thru gulf breeze but am open to an in town thing


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I came across harsh I just get aggravated...If somewhere on the westside gave away free oysters would yall come there?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Renee' and I will be at Gilligans a bit for some oysters. banana Tom is on the road and just called and said he is going up to Gilligans too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!



I say we turn this into a 5 page piss thread and see who gets banned!!!



I'll get it started......



West siders suck! And so do fishermen! Rod and real is for sissys....spearfishermen are the only real fishermen!



And I hate cops...and love Obama! 



And if I spear a sailfish....You all look for a post in the forum get together and bashes section for a big grillin party at my house for a bunch of grilled fish! Guess what kind!



And Will has been secretly diving for at least 4 years now....seen a dive flag and bunch of dive hear stowed on his boat at the shark tourney. And a little 24" JBL speargun...haa haa!



Someone has to be the bad guy!



(WARNING! EXTREME LANGUAGE!)


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats funny Clay...seriously am I wrong for feeling this way? Somebody else speak up!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You ant botherin me Chris...I'm just playin.



However, guess people are gonna go where they wanna. I live in GB, and love free oysters, and $2.50 draft beer. When I can take my girl and only spend $20 and have a belly full of oysters too...well....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i should probably keep my mouth shut since I haven't been to one in awhile because of playing softball on wednesday nights. But i'm with chris, the beach is a pretty decent haul for most of us on the west side. wh-oar house, sams, island cove...is pretty central for everyone. If i didn't have stuff to do on wednesdays i'd probably still make the drive to the beach, but then again i spend almost as much time in GB as I do pensacola these days


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

driving thru gulf breeze after having a few just isnt a good plan for most of us.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh...so you guys hate GB??? I hate Pensacola!



Ha...just kidding.



Josh...if your in GB that much...stop by for a beer sometime! I drink in the afternoons too! My clocks broke...so I never know if it's noon, or after five! :doh:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell I live in Milton and make the drive every now and then......ha! I have to say though, the guys at Gilligans really do make you feel welcome. I had a great time the last time I went. I'm just to broke to go tonight


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

its not gulf breeze but the guys with the lights on the car,isnt there somewhere in town for those that dont want to go to the beach?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Arguing over where to meet with friends. :banghead :banghead

The weekend, especially Sunday, looks promising. Maybe this will relieve some of the stress.










Why not alternate the meeting place every week? :doh

I thought the purpose of the meetingswas to meet new friends and get together with old ones. If you plan to get sh*t faced, theneither get a designated driver or stay at home. It's a lot cheaper that way.

So what's the concensus for tonight?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread always amuses me as well, Chris. Gilligan's or Oar House. That's it. Every week. I am curious though as to how long Gilligan's can eat the bill on oysters before they bring the gravy train to a screeching halt.





As for the west siders' lack of representation, I know there are plenty of members (you, me when I am down from school, garbo, tunapopper, bill money, etc. etc.) in the Gulf Shores area and plenty more on the Perdido Key area. Maybe they don't speak up because they have no interest in going out to dinner on Wednesdays? Who knows. I guess I don't speak up much because I'm not down here on Wednesday nights that often, and I definately am not driving to Gulf Breeze for dinner.





Actually, now that I think about it, wasn't someone else supposed to suggest a location for this week's dinner? I am going to dig through last week's forum and see if I can find it....







> *LITECATCH (10/14/2009)*I can't do the Parrot tonight. Lets see if we can get a group up for maybe next week. See ya'll at Gilligan's![/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Everything will be alright I'm coming out! Wait.... is today really Wed? 



So Gallygans it is.:mmmbeer Forgot what they taste like.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang!.. marks coming out?.. always did wonder bout ya.. 

rich


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *reel_crazy (10/21/2009)*Dang!.. marks coming out?.. always did wonder bout ya..
> 
> rich


that's funny rich...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess we will head to Gilligan's. That is where most people want to go. If ya'll want a west side meeting lets plan ahead a little. We can do that, we have several times. Makes no difference to me it is about 25 to 26 miles no matter if go to the Key or P'cola Beach. I just try to call it where the most people are happy. I know you can't make everone happy!! I am headed out, looks like a great day for a Jeep ride!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

well i am a west sider (gulf beach highway west of fairfield) but we have been makin it to gilligans

but i like to see you orange beach guys once in awhile and a change is nice (we might even get a visit from mike and dale on the west side) (gangsta moves and jive) wwweeessst siide

clay aint got no say he ONLY goes if its at gilligans (hey that rhymes) and is usually late (love ya man) but he is a hoot

scott is the boss as far as wednesday night meet up goes, but he always asks for opinions, somebody has to make the final decision

hell i wouldnt mind meetin at the reef

murph likes the wings at the malibu (which is just around the corner from my house)

just throwin it out there 

im game for whatever is decided


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane just called to see where everyone was going, and wanted to know if nextstep was going, so I quickly scroll down and see that Mark said, "i'm a west sider and I make it to Gilligans..." and that all I read, so I told Lane that Mark is gonna be at Gilligans.:letsdrink

Then before posting this, I read the rest of the story. So I guess Lane and I will be at Gilligans; hope you are too Mark. If not let us know where you are and maybe we'll drop by.

And, we promise to drive to the dark side, I mean the west side, the next time there is a meet-up there. We used to make that on a regular basis before Gilligans, so in the end, it will all even out.:grouphug


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

This doesn't seem like a very good point to argue over to me. Scott does his best every week to see where "everyone" wants to meet up. The beach is a cool place to hang out and they take great care of us out there and we take care of them in return by offsetting the cost of free oysters by tipping them well. The Oar house is another great place to meet and they also take care of us there as well except no oysters. Seems to me that the folks that make it out "Every" week should have a little more say on where than those that never show up but make suggestions on where to go. It was said last week that if another place closer to OB than it should have been brought up sooner than today. We have been bar hopping for what,2yrs or so now so if there is someplace in mind for a Wed. night meet up other than what is suggested on Wed. than it should have been mentioned on lets say Monday! Heck,I'll ever get things started for yall. How does next Wed.sound for the Parrot bar,Yea or Nah? Oh,do they have food for those that actually eat during these meet ups? :letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I say we have a west side meetup at....... JIM T's !!!!!!!!! He's got an egg, and we haven't seen him in awhile, everyone knows where it's at. ????? Just a thought.... The beach is a little far for me, plus that Orion45 guy is kinda upside down. J/K oke


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey people...READ THE DAMN THREAD! The question is asked...therefore being a f'in democracy it leads to opinions...and also leads one to believe it is up for debate! Therefore change the damn thing back to the way it used to be...How many are showing up tonight! Damn and before anyone says "I am turning this into a pissing match" I am not...it is proposed as a question with an option for where...Hell with it...I am trying to keep us all in the loop. Yall keep your cliques where you want em...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be there at 7. Goin to Pcola to get my bike


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Crazy! Didn't even start drinking yet. Well wait:doh



Waiting for my cloths to dry and get snuggles fresh.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Why the hostilities Chris? There are no clicks(sp.) that I am aware of. I'm headed to the beach for beer and bullsh*t. You coming or what?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh crap if Dan's going I'm staying home.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

So it looks like the purple Bird maybee next week??? Westside meet up???

Headin out to the beach in a little while.......................................See ya there:letsparty


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Im not hostile...so yeh just to prove so I may just show up ALL the way over there...


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

On second thought no...yall have a good time.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Run Dover (10/21/2009)*... plus that Orion45 guy is kinda upside down. J/K oke


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

I would be up for a 'west siiide' meet as well. I also live just west of fairfield on the south side of gulf beach highway...I wanted to try to make it out to pcola beach last week(woulda been my first time), but I am a single dad with a 15 y/o son...so it just makes it hard for me to make it out there.

Chris - we have met before btw...I am the guy that had the kids hunting clothes last season... Ya'll keep me posted ifya do decide to do somethiong over this way towards the key. :usaflag


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

OK Chris, you have pissed me off! You call it! I pass the responsibility off to you. Meet up where ever YOU want! I am done. 6 or 7 years is enough!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

huh? i go to all get togethers i can...i think he (chris) makes a good point...i know a lot of people travel a ways to these meetups (which i think is a good thing) but, on a weeknight, i ain't driving to p'cola beach from innerarity point on my wife's b-day...



we were at the oval office this past saturday...still, why don't we go back to sam's? hell, come to my house and i'll supply the miller lites...



don't get pissed at him...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I will not be going back to Sam's. His wife ended that. How many miles is it from your house to P'cola beach? (Mike) I bet it's no further than i drive. I don't want to start this, but you no driving son of a guns are pushing it. Heck, you mention Sam's, Oarhouse is closer and ya"ll did not show up there!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

not worth it scott...when i first got on here, you were/are the one that get's this thing going and i've always gone with "scott is the man on this" and i still do, but, i just think chris has a point...why ask when you already know? i know it's being picky but, i'm pretty sure, you already have your mind set....



it's small time stuff scott...i'm just saying, don't get pissed at chris...meet wherever you guys decide...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, none of you guys typing on this thread have an ounce to complain about when it comes to driving a distance to a get together. Bluffman has probably been to more get togethers than many. Not a lot, but many members. I think if anyone could complain about how far they have to drive, it would be him. It's a long way from Mississippi.:letsdrink

I bring this up as a goodjoke. :moon


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehe proving a point and your pissed? Come on Scott...I am just saying...The solution would be to have a Westside meetup for just us...but that wouldn't be cool cause it EXCLUDES people. We are an open forum with open minds and OPEN OPINIONS! Why are you pissed about that? I AM THE LAST PERSON TO START STUFF ON HERE!!! Hell every body speak up and FOR ONCE KEEP IT CLEAN! You have done a great job of asking the almighty question every Wednesday for 6-7 years...So is it Gilligans? Is that the new official meetup spot? And now that you mention Sam's I dont remember why we quit meeting there?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just a little fyi, from mine and Scott's house, it's in the neighborhood of 45 min one way to the oar house and an hr plus to the beach and he/we've done it weekly......my son routinely makes it to them as well and is coming from Seminole......

and just a bit more fyi, Scott's never "decided", he's always been the one who get's the question started each week and we've changed as a group and gone other places at the last minute several times.

jumping in once in a while and throwing a fit because it's not where you want doesn't need to happen, we've traveled A LOT to forum functions and routinelyall over. I've personally attended them everywhere from Crestview to Foley.

I had never been to the Oval office until the function this past weekend and didn't even know where it was....it was closer faster to get to than the Oar House or the Beach.....

Another question.......why did the Oval Office start having their own get togethers and on a different night? Because they didn't want to drive all the way from Pace/Milton for the Wed night get together in Pcola......


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a solution to me! I just didn't want to start ANOTHER meetup...With that being said...when, where for us westsiders, ob/gs folks?

And I'm sorry if I ruffled feathers...was not my intention. Some of us do not have the capabilities of taveling that far...you guys are fortunate you can break away...

My true dissapointment though is the number of people that express my same concerns and have not spoken up...oh well we will see how it goes

Scott (Litecatch) I am truly sorry I upset you. Again not my intention


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

not to keep this saga going on and i didn't mean to turn this into a "who drives furthest" but, i guess my question is why do this on a wednesday night?...i know i was a little late to all this but, hell, scott and scott live in cantonment, i live way the hell out too so, why a worknight? i'm sure there is a reason but, that's why i don't make em' all...



i hate to say it but, my wife works and when we get off, especially on a wednesday (she teaches 8th grade science), we ai'nt ready to head to p'cola beach...maybe a friday, saturday...oh well, have fun and enjoy...we'll be there when we can...


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

For what its worth...

I drive down from Pace, and generally make it every other week, as that is what my work schedule will allow.

I am more than content to go to Sam's, The Oar House, Gilligans, Malibu's or wherever, I just enjoy the cold one's, and more importantly the comaraderie of fellow outdoorsmen.

It's 26.5 miles to the beach from my house, and 20.6 miles to the Oar House, Not as far as Mississippi, but I'm still happy to make the drive to be around like minded folks.

Wherever ANYBODY suggests, and others will attend is where I will head...I actually Like Ultralites offer, I have heard and read many stories about the infamous ultralite dock !!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

no reason Mike, just a middle of the week get out of the house thing.....that's kinda why we do it relatively early....have a few beers normally nothing past 8 or 9 and head home.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I missed this one and the 50 others a year but I can tell you one thing, I drive one heck of a lot further than you guys do and get treated like a brother. If you cant drive from OB or GB to pcola (or wherever the meetup might happen to be that week) you really just dont want to be there. I love meeting new members and hanging out with friends. It is amazing that this of all threads could go bad. Thanks Scott and Scott for all the hospitality you have showed me and there are many more that I owe more than a beer or two, simply because of the folks that give unconditionally of themselves and their friendship as well as time and knowledge. :bowdown


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sparse showing tonight.

Let's start the ball rolling early. When and where next week. :letsdrink

Maybe one of you old timers could get a poll started.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (10/21/2009)*just a little fyi, from mine and Scott's house, it's in the neighborhood of 45 min one way to the oar house and an hr plus to the beach and he/we've done it weekly......my son routinely makes it to them as well and is coming from Seminole......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well said Scott.



I just got one thing to say about this. A few times it has been decided to go to the oarhouse or whereever. I really don't care.



I WILL GO WERE I WANNA GO.



Period. I live in GB, and like gouin to Gilligans, besides bein close, I like seein a forum member getin bizz, and I like free shit.



When people decide to go else where, I really don't casre, evfen if Scott (litecatch) did start the p[ost. I will still go wehre I want.



OMG...these keyts are so hard to find right now.



ZAnyways.... everybody,,,,go wehre the hell you want.



Scott nver called it, he posted basixcacally a poll. KLoks lime a lotta peeps liked gilligans ovewr hgte last few months. I f its not for you, go where you wanna go. But damn, start piss over this???



By the way, nex t week....



THE GRAVY TRAIN HAS NOT RAQN OPUT YET!!!



Next wednesdy. Mike (LoupGarou) says free oysters, $1 off draft beer. PLUS.... free cajum chickin wings and General Tsaos's chicken wings, plus smoked stuffed pig plus jumbelaya....plus, raffle *freee) weekenmd stay at the hoptel, Hamton Inn on the Beach.



Hey Mike??? Shattered Dreams brother:letsdrink



I am goin to get laid.



Piss on the rest of you


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

get r done clay


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

spell check please god use it


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *flats stalker (10/22/2009)*spell check please god use it


alcohol does wonders on your spelling abilities :letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

That's what Irish Car Bombs do to you! Nice!:letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

was great to see everyone last night :grouphug(even clayoke)

was another great meet up

for those who missed it hope to see ya next week


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope to make it next week. Had to pay bills with this weeks Unemployment check. 

It has been about 3 months since I have been to one. Guess I can spare $20 out of next weeks check.:banghead


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *flats stalker (10/22/2009)*spell check please god use it
> ...


Not alcohol. One handed typing; recognized it right off.Quote "I am goin to get laid.

Piss on the rest of you." :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG. My last post was a very difficult one to read.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Next week, Mike aka Loupgarou doe have a very special night planned for us!!!*_ 

_*He will post up about it soon. But as Clay was trying to type to relate thefacts, I will confirm they are correct. *_

*Not only will be there free oysters, but free wings - so you that must go and eat wings, these will be free!! He will also have other food.*

_*I want to win the weekend stay at the beach they are giving as a raffle to PFFer's. *_

*So you see - Gilligans Tiki Hut at The Hampton really really does love the PFFer's and Wed night meet ups, and they show it. NO other place has ever done that. Loyalty does matter.*

_*I know many do not want to come to the beach, it is your loss.*_


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Cochon du Lait next week at Gilligan's..... Roasted and jambalaya stuffed suckling pig... Chicken Wings.... Oyster's..... and I will have a raffle for a 2 nite stay at the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Hilton</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Pensacola</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace>!!!!! Thanks for the great times and support guys...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be sure to make it next week! I'd like to win that raffle!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I was planning on riding the bike out there next week anyway, but that solidifies it. See ya there

Thanks

Sky


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll start this for next Wednesday. 

So, anybody want to meet up? What ya'll think? Anybody up for Gilligan's?

Looks like we'll be going to Gilligan's. See ya'll there.

Bored at work- no one to sue; so, Stir, Stir, Stir!

Thanks Loup for all the goods.:clap


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to see you are going keep it on the beach, there's a little better chance I can make it coming from Fort Walton Beach! I can't believe some of you guys whined about whichside of Pensacola to have it on, like there are members juston the Pcola West orEast side. If you can't drive though GB without getting pulled over on that wide highway then you need to lay off the sauce. I made the drive last Tuesday to theOval Office hoping to meet a lot of members in the Deer Hunting Contest but alas it seems only a few could find their way and two of them were the organizers! 

I guess the point I'mtrying to make is you should all agree to meet at the business the treats you the best, not base it on someone's drive. I haven'tmade a Wednesday night meet up yet but if the wife doesn't work Wednesday night and I don't havetowatch the kids I might just show up and finally meet youWednesday regulars. It would be a pleasure to meet some more members, living in Fort Walton Beach makes ittough but I'm willing to try! You guys really want to get brave one of these days make the trek to Juana's on Navarre Beach orHelen Back on Okaloosa Island, I'llmost definitely make those meet ups! :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yes much gras mike!!!!!

sounds like a great time

:letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

how about fellow west siders?

lets bury the hachet and have a great big meet up

:grouphug

:letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, just checked the wife's schedule and I'm a go for the next Wednesday meet up at Gilligan's on Pcola Beach! So what time are guys planning to meet there? I think I'll take the scenic drive along the beach, mapquest says it's 26.15 miles from my place so not too bad at all! I'll set the cruise and and enjoy the view and fresh beach air! See you guys there! :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool it will be good to meet ya!

:letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like you guys are having a BLAST when you guys meet up! Keep up the tradition guys, I wanna show up oneday soon! In the meantime, ENJOY!

Chris


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *69Viking (10/22/2009)*Ok, just checked the wife's schedule and I'm a go for the next Wednesday meet up at Gilligan's on Pcola Beach! So what time are guys planning to meet there? I think I'll take the scenic drive along the beach, mapquest says it's 26.15 miles from my place so not too bad at all! I'll set the cruise and and enjoy the view and fresh beach air! See you guys there! :letsdrink


_*Jump on the beach at Navarre, save a dollar on the toll at P-beach toll booth. *_

_*I Love that ride along the beach with no portofino looking things, just wide open dunes for miles and miles and miles and miles. *_

_*I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles. Whoa - sorry, I got caught up in the moment of an old song I like.*_


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *BananaTom (10/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (10/22/2009)*Ok, just checked the wife's schedule and I'm a go for the next Wednesday meet up at Gilligan's on Pcola Beach! So what time are guys planning to meet there? I think I'll take the scenic drive along the beach, mapquest says it's 26.15 miles from my place so not too bad at all! I'll set the cruise and and enjoy the view and fresh beach air! See you guys there! :letsdrink
> ...


That's exactly what I plan on doing!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

I will see if I can make it to this one - will be my first. I just need to see if my son has anything going on - if not, I will make it a point to be there. :usaflag



(and fyi - I am on the west side...lol)


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I can see now why posts get misled and derailed. FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE NEW TO THE FORUM...this was talked about WAY BACK WHEN...and the original plan was to meet at a different spot every week! It has nothing to do with driving a great distance, drinking and driving or partiality to a particular business....It was to spread the love all over town. CAN ANY BODY UNDERSTAND THAT?

Anyway I am for whatever yall wanna do...I'm gonna be there next WED and I dare someone to bring this subject up. HATCHET BURIED!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna be nice to see ya again Chris. Is Jenny gone make it out with ya? I'm still up for the Parrot bar or whatever its called the following Wed.night. Like I posted earlier in this train wreck of a thread,do they have food there and more importantly do they have Landshark?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I am usually real tired by the end of wednesday, as it is my busiest workday. However, for free wings and oysters, I might just drag myself over the one dollar bridge to come join you guys.

The same thing keeps on happening each week. I make it to 6pm on wednesday, and I am too tired to get up and go. Maybe if I plan it out this time..........hmmmmmmmm:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck anybody from the Milton Pace area that wants to go......I can bring a few with me. Got room for 4......WARNING leg room is tight behind the driver seat.......HA!

Chris I'm going to bring it up just to mess with ya......ha! j/k


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

since ya'll would not know me if you saw me, I must say: It looks as if a bunch of you are driving buzzed. We all know it is a bad idea, that is why I will be at home with my whiskey and rye.

Even what I have seen on the piers and bridges is bad.

Do not get me wrong, I love to drink beer and whiskey,

but I will not get in a car and drive after only one.:doh


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *bassn8ed (10/22/2009)*since ya'll would not know me if you saw me, I must say: It looks as if a bunch of you are driving buzzed. We all know it is a bad idea, that is why I will be at home with my whiskey and rye.
> 
> Even what I have seen on the piers and bridges is bad.
> 
> ...


:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

carpool? mark...chef...dan...murph...well, maybe not dan...j/k


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I dunno thought about riding my back as close as it is....:moon j/k


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bassn8ed (10/22/2009)*since ya'll would not know me if you saw me, I must say: It looks as if a bunch of you are driving buzzed. We all know it is a bad idea, that is why I will be at home with my whiskey and rye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buzzed? No sir,high on life is what we're all about! We're a bunch of hard azzed fisherman only on the forum and in real life a bunch of wussies who drink milk and eat cookies at these meeting,discussing lifes problems and how to fix'em. Here's how it really goes at a Wed. night meet-up.

Clay,our local reverend discusses diving safety with proper handling of spearfishing equiptment so as not to harm other divers and be friendly to wildlife. Capt.Scott talks about boating etiquite and how not to upset fellow boaters during the spring Cobia. After which goes to the local mission and cooks for the homeless on a donated Green Egg grill and feeds these Po peoples. Mark(Halfmoon)gives everyone insite on the current unemployment situation in our area and how to avoid disaster if ya are to become unemployed. Mark(nextstep)tells us how to eat a healthy diet and what not to do to fall off your own boat out at the beach. Scott B. and Ryan(deisel84) while don't make it that much these days due to charity softball,will always have time for fireworks safety. Snagged line(Dennis) will give us the low down on motorcycle awareness and road conditions. Jimmy and Tom tell us all about the wrongs in the world and how a good boil will help bring folks together to make it right. Mitch and Lane,well there just good people all around. I myself am usually tore out the frame and don't listen worth a sh*t,but don't drive to the beach either. The healthy guy takes care of that. That big guy Rich(Reelcrazy)sees to that! Its a good time man with a bunch of wholesome discussion,maybe try to make one if ya can put down that booze and get outta the house. Just sayin!


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

That's the Wednesday night Love right there









You Go Dan


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *bassn8ed (10/22/2009)*, that is why I will be at home with my whiskey and rye..:doh


*Don't they have a song about drinking alone?? *

*Or is it maybe a certain saying about people that drink alone??*

*Hummmm, I can not remember.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *bassn8ed (10/22/2009)*: It looks as if a bunch of you are driving buzzed. :doh


_*This coming Wednesday is all about eating, read the post from Loupgarou, the Food and Beverage Manager at the Hilton Garden Inn and The Hampton Inn.*_

_*Oysters, chicken wings, stuffed pig, raffle for two night on the beach. *_

_*What a host!!!!!*_


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *bassn8ed (10/22/2009)*since ya'll would not know me if you saw me, I must say: It looks as if a bunch of you are driving buzzed. We all know it is a bad idea, that is why I will be at home with my whiskey and rye.
> 
> Even what I have seen on the piers and bridges is bad.
> 
> ...


 I Respect What you said But That does not mean you Can't go and Drink a Coke or whatever You Don't have to Drink Beer or the Hard Stuff to Have a Good Time With Good People,They are there just Having a Good Time with Good Pffer's I have Meet So Many Good People From this Forum If Chris was to Shut it Down We All Would Be Lost!!! Just My .02


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Crowningaround (10/22/2009)*That's the Wednesday night Love right there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I missed your love last week girl, you beter be coming this next wed or I'll have to come over, gown you up, and drag you to my trunk, lock you inside, and drive to the beach. *

*Once there I will let you out of the trunk, I promise.*


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

awwww

You missed me Tom

I feel loved


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I feel much better after reading the post after mine. I would love to join ya'll one night. I am mostly a bass fisherman, but I follow what is biting in saltwater during certain times.

I am from the old school of politeness,comman sense and courtesy.

I love to "donate" time, knowledge, money and anything else to help my fellow man.

I was once a deepsea fisherman and oysterman for a living, and fished a ton with my dad who just passed away this year.His name is Jerry Collins and he started Collins Craft Boats. Anybody seen or own one of these?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:doh

:letsdrink


----------

